# crested gecko heating



## feeneyboy (Mar 25, 2008)

im thinking of gettin a crested gecko and after doing some research, most care sheets say they need no heating. is this true, i thought they must need some sort of heat source lik a ceramic heat thingy or a red heat bulb


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

its true, you can keep them with no heating. I prefer to use a heat mat taped to the side of the viv because they seem to chose to sit next to it/stick to the wall on it so they must like it, its where they spend the majority of their time. Young cresteds should also grow faster if heated than kept unheated according to literature.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

ye you can keep them with no heating but your best having a heat mat as well incase there is a sudden drop in temps, which probably won't happen at this time of year lol


----------



## feeneyboy (Mar 25, 2008)

cool. i'll get a heat mat for the viv so slight temp drops, like forgetting to turn heatin on, wont bother it. cheers for the speedy reply. :no1:


----------



## feeneyboy (Mar 25, 2008)

another wee question. what temp should i put it at?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

HI feeneyboy... see you like the celtic LOL.. my daughter loves them..


I keep and breed cresties.. i have around 10 at the moment... and i dont use any heating..

as long as your room temp is between 70 ans 79 which most are even in winter with central heating ( even in chilly scotland) you wil be fine...

use a room thermometre... and check it over the next wee while


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I have never used heating on any of my Rhacs and I have been keeping them for 8 years. I have bred them successfully for the last 6 years as well. In my opinion unless you have a very cold house heating is not essential.

I agree with Sparkle above about temps as well.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

as long as you dont go below 67 at night it should be fine..

the room youre going to keep the wee crestie in just take the temps at various times of day and night etc... also if u get a cold snap check the temps that day too...


----------



## feeneyboy (Mar 25, 2008)

cheers sparkle and uroplatus. i might jus have a heatmat but turn it down low as my house can get a bit chilly. sparkle i bet your daughter is amazed rangers squeezed through to the uefa cup final, they are to jammy


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

feeneyboy said:


> cheers sparkle and uroplatus. i might jus have a heatmat but turn it down low as my house can get a bit chilly. sparkle i bet your daughter is amazed rangers squeezed through to the uefa cup final, they are to jammy


 
aye shes not best pleased LOL.... by the way check ure PM box on here i sent u a wee message 

just check ure temps pet at night etc for a whiley before you get your crestie and take it from there.. if u need any help at that point just PM me..

x


----------



## connar (May 5, 2008)

*Cresties for sale?*

hi i have been looking to buy crested geckos for a long time and have struggled to find any. I noticed that some of you breed them and i was wondering if you had any for sale in scotland?


----------



## tat2stu (Apr 18, 2008)

Where about are you?
Serpentus Exotics in dunfermline is where i got my one
crackin' wee big shop by the way


----------

